# [q] How to debug random reboots when logcat shows nothing obvious?



## fallenturtle (Nov 22, 2011)

My wife's MT3GS is running the latest Cyanogenmod and google apps and hasn't been overclocked, yet it randomly reboots from time to time. I installed logcat but the last entries before reboot aren't consistant or yield any clues to what's going on. Where does one go from here? Is there a debug method that will show me what happened right after that last line recorded (using catlog set to record once a line)?

I tried resetting the phone, deleting the system partition, and reinstalling Cyanogenmod, but its still happening.

Any help in knowing what to look for next would be appreciated.


----------

